# Value Electronics announces the 2016 TV Shootout Evaluation Event dates and details



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We're partnering with CE Week NYC for our 2016 TV Shootout. 

Check out our press release to learn more about the event, the TVs planed and our presenters and special guests. 

Here's the schedule:

Wednesday, June 22:
3:00-6:00pm Private to the VIP Press
6:00-9:00pm Open for getgeeked NY tech enthusiasts and Value Electronics invited guests

Thursday, June 23:
9:00-5:00pm Open to the CE trade and Value Electronics invited guests


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

Robert, can we get an updated list of the displays we will see in the Shootout?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a very impressive list of displays. I've always been a fan of the Sony tv's. That 940D was BEAUTIFUL! Interested how these all stack up against each other.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We're still working with the TVs for final approval. So at the moment list of TVs that are in the final stage of approval are listed in our press release. 

Here's the link to our .pdf press release. 

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's a few updates on our upcoming 2016 TV Shootout.

- Joel Silver of Imaging Science Foundation, ISF will be our moderator and Keynote speaker

- Jeff Murray and Matt Murray of AVPROSTORE are our primary presenters 

- Several VIP special guests (well known respected TV reviewers) will also present

- We'll have the World's first full 18Gbps HDMI 2.0a/HDCP2.2 8x8 matrix switch to distribute all of our sources to every TV

- Our 4K HDR BD will be fed from Panasonic's new 4K BD player, model DMP-UB900

- We'll have new high-end meters that can measure down to OLED MLL

- We'll have Konica/Minolta's reference CS-2000 Spectraradiometer and the brand new LS-150 Luminance meter

Of course, most of you know Joel Silver and for those who don't know the Murrays here's a snip of who they are. Jeff and Matt run the top tier ISF tech support team for many thousands of ISF calibrators worldwide - and Jay serves and supports the Infocomm Contrast Standards committee and the CTA Home Theater Standards committee.

Jeff is the CEO of AVPro Global Holdings - a company that manufacturers connectivity and testing products for systems integrators.

Jeff is certified by THX, ISF Level I/II, ISF Commercial, and DSEG. Jeff served in the Military for 20 years as the Electronics maintenance Chief.

Considering the new TVs, and the new 4K HDR TV System and our very distinguished technical presenters our 2016 TV Shootout is the most important event of our well respected 13 consecutive years of producing our high-end TV evaluation event.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just wanted to let all members and visitors know that I can pre-resister anyone for free all access pass and badge to attend CE Week NYC. CE Week is a trade convention, but I have permission to register a/v enthusiasts.

Pre-registration ends Monday, June 20th so email me ASAP if you would like to attend CE Week and participate in our 2016 TTV Shootout evaluation event.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Are u folks including new XZ sony


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

When is the new event scheduled


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

The 2017 TV Shootout Evaluation event is not scheduled yet. 

Sometime after CEDIA I'll have a one day casual event to show the 65" and 75" Z9D on our store showroom TV Shootout wall.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow! But I will only buy a ticket from SFO to you once u shall have 77 vs 75 or 95 inch set side by side and would promise me to go home with good priced real estate lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

